# (H) Blackhand < Auf Gedeih und Verderb> sucht für Wochenend Raid



## Mümmel1 (20. März 2016)

*Moin Moin!*

 

Wir sind eine kleine aufstrebende *Horden* Gilde auf dem Server *Blackhand.*

 

Zwecks unseres *Raidprojekts* suchen wir sämtliche Klassen und Skillungen, aber auch so zum Spass ist jeder willkommen.

Unser Raid findet wie im Titel beschrieben Sonntags und Montags statt. (ca 15-18 Uhr/ 18-21 Uhr).

Wir legen Wert darauf, dass du *Hilfsbereitschaft*, *Freundlichkeit*, jede menge *Humor* so wie *Wiperesistenz* mitbringst.

Der Gearscore oder die Raiderfahrung ist nicht relevant, wichtig ist nur die Bereitschaft sich zu Verbessern und an seinem Charakter zu arbeiten.

Wir sind keine Progress Gilde, sondern Raiden des Spasses und beisamen sein wegen. Fortschritte ergeben sich dann von allein.

 

Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt zwischen 20- 50 Jahren. Das Männlich/ Weiblich Verhältnis ist relativ ausgeglichen.

Außerhalb vom Raidbetrieb farmen wir Instanzen ab, sammeln Erfolge, Twinken und was man halt sonst so  macht.

Im TS3 kann man auch gerne einfach nur Quatschen jeder wird sich herzlich über dich freuen! :-)

 

Bei Interesse hier melden oder Battle Tags adden:

 

 

 

*Lanamie#2343*

*Braveheart#2738*

*Alev#2181*

 

 

Liebe Grüße und vielleicht bis bald :-)


----------



## Mümmel1 (21. März 2016)

schieb


----------



## Mümmel1 (13. April 2016)

schieb


----------

